# My Micro HT Setup Review “Onkyo 6200 HTiB, LG LH70 47 LCD, Panasonic BD60 BRp”



## sam9s (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi All,

I am working on my Dream HT project for my new house that would be started in couple of months. I also had a vision for a small HT for my Bedroom in the same house, but since I shifted to a Brand New rented one, I decide to atleast have that small HT for this bedroom (14x12) for now to enjoy my fav Hollywood flicks. Following is my detailed review for my complete setup……..

To start with I needed an HTiB, BRp and an LCD to complete the setup with a tight budget of 1 to 1.5 L. This was the way I planned my purchase.

*1.	50K for HTiB
2.	80 for LCD
3.	20 for BRp*

*
ONKYO HTS 6200*​
*i49.tinypic.com/2aiqbfk.jpg

I started off with HTiB, and since I already had taken comprehensive auditions for almost all high end brands I was pretty certain what I was targeting at. Also I did not want to go for a separate spk, avr combo as I did not have the energy left to re-audition the spks specifically for HTiB, so the purchase was totally based on forum members experience and online reviews. 

After a thorough search I finally went for *ONKYO HTS 6200*, through the authorized Onkyo dealer in CR Park Delhi.

Personally I am not a great fan of Onkyo. Infact I used to consider Onkyo to be low grade electronic jap company, but as I said online reviews were pretty in favor of this new offering by Onkyo. 

I would skip the usual technical details of the AVR except the most prominent ones

*1.	160W/C @ 6 Ohms
2.	DTS-HD Master AudioT, DTS-HD High Resolution AudioT, DTS-HD Express, Dolby® TrueHD, Dolby® Digital Plus, Dolby® Pro Logic® IIz Decoding  (that’s an imp update as earlier versions had passthrough)
3.	Powered Zone 2 and Zone 2 Line-Out for Playback in Another Room (Separate Source)
4.	Universal Port for Single-Cable Connection of UP-A1 Dock for the iPod or Optional Onkyo DAB+ Radio Tuner*

When you open the packing completely the very first thing you notice is the Sub Woofer size, its Huge, especially when compared to the Speakers, which I had expected to be a bit big. 

*i50.tinypic.com/sfl4e8.jpg

Any way the package comes with the ARV, 7 spk, Sub, iPod Dock, color coded Spk cables, Remote, Microphone for Audyssey and a comprehensive manual. 

_*1.*	The speaker cables are in one word pathetic. I got oxi free Bandridge cables for speakers and would suggest for the same
*2.*	iPod dock is seriously a nifty add-on, though I agree it cannot replace (or even come close for that matter) a dedicated stereo setup, but still is very good for some casual listening, and you can control the iPod from the remote itself, and yes it charges the iPod as well.
*3.*	Remote is one of the best I have seen as far as the design and ease of use is concerned.
*4.*	Audyssey, I’d say did not impress me at all ( later on this in the review)
_
Setting up the player is a jiffy, but yes you do need to read the manual for correctly assigning the Audio/Video labels. 

This is how my set up is connected.
*
HDMI 1: AC Ryan PlayOnHD
HDMI 2: BR player
HDMI 3: HTPC
HDMI 4: Empty

HDMI Out: To the LCD.*

Coming to the most important aspect “How well the darn thing sounds…” well I have always believed (infact most of us do) that sound, music is a very subjective and there is no way you can classify if a sound produced by a system is good or bad, it entirely depends on the individual, and so I would not quote how I rate the audio quality in detail, instead give you a very basic picture.
The HiTB is well attuned and is able to give the very cinematic experience you would need in any action pack movie. The treble is top notch and you have enough bass from the subs to satisfy most of the bass hungry individuals. Again how well is the Bass/Treable/Mids is something subjective and one has to personally listen to judge, however for me it was well ahead of acceptable limits given the size of the speakers and ofcours the price. Audios from the MKVs were produced very well (if compared with the BR). Turning the volume up to about 50-60 really gives the money worth sound, the gun shots are BANG on target, the resonance and shaking effect during the first battle of Gladiator is perfectly produced, ………. at 65-70 it starts to sound a bit shrill and above 70 I’d say the audio deteriorate pretty much and touching the max 80 thrashes the sound. 
I believe Onkyo has spend much of their efforts in to their AVR than Speakers, and I seriously believe given a good floor stands and center to this AVR keeping the surrounds same would bring out an altogether difference experience. If you ask me the setup produced the effects flawlessly between 40-50, I can vouch for the movie 9 played awesomely crystal clear with the much needed subtle bass at around 36-38. If you are looking for a Kick Ass Transformers earth shaking effect, this setup is not for you.

In a nutshell, just for Spks/Sub

*Fronts : Above Average
Center : Average
Surrounds : Good
Sub : Excellent*

Lastly the Audyssey Dynamic EQT, what Audyssey Dynamic EQT does is to use its own algo to enhance the audio per the listening environment. Seems to be a good preposition, but sadly for me it completely ruined the audio, you have to configure the setup using the mic for that optimum listening position and switch on the Audyssey Dynamic EQ for the effect. Unfortunately for me manually setting the listening position and keeping the Audyssey Dynamic EQ OFF worked best. Anyway that’s a feature Onkyo has given so it might be of use to some potential buyers.
Over All I believe at <50K there might be just a couple of HiTB out there to give a stiff competition to this one. I’d rate 3.5/5.

*PRICE*: _47K including the oxi free cables_

A snap of how the front setup looks. Plus the AVR and Equipment Rack

*i46.tinypic.com/i26g4w.jpg

*i48.tinypic.com/32zhmqr.jpg

*i45.tinypic.com/wtvgp4.jpg


*LG 47LH70 YR LCD*​
*i48.tinypic.com/f1fig8.jpg

Next comes the Display, initially I had planned the get a 42” LCD infact up till the last moment I was opting for 42” but given the price I got this one for was tempting enough to go for 47”. First of all I am not mesmerized by these so called LED LCD, especially Samsung have advertize LED like a revolution of some sort in LCD TVs, where as in reality there is not much of a difference. The showroom people might configure their displays to show one LCD giving a better PQ than the other, but if you play your own BR, resetting all the settings of the LCD, you would not see much of a PQ difference, infact LCD came out to be a winner in terms of Blacks.

For me contenders were ofcourse Samsung and LG, SONY I would say have seriously over priced their products. As I said earlier the showroom display should never be treated as your deciding factor. If I had done that I might have landed buying a Samsung. But finally went for *47LH70YR*
What I did was I took my own BRp and disk and connected it to a Samsung 47” and two of LGs 47”, re-set all the display setting to one neutral figure. Turned off all enhancement modes available for all the models and reviewed. The BR I played was my “Night in the Museum 2”. Now believe it or not after doing this all 3 LCDs more or less were same in PQ, If I had to differentiate LG had better vibrant colours, and Samsung was better in displaying blacks. Sharpness was also better in LG, but the Glossy shine of the picture was in Samsung. Then what made me decide for LG….?? that is when I started fiddling with the PQ controls and started customizing the picture, that is where LG out performed by a fair margin, few adjustments with the picture controls and I was surprised how good LG PQ was looking over Samsung, unfortunately I could never configure Samsung controls to get the same PQ as LG. The blacks that were looking good on Samsung on neutral setting were overshadow and easily lacking by the richness of LG blacks by adjusting the Blacklevel, gamma, contrast and dynamic contrast. And trust me when it comes to customizing controls, LG has provided enough to adjust PQ per your needs. A clear winner. 
An example is ….
I am very particular in doing all the TV adjustments manually, and I was kinda skeptical as to how the TV would integrate with the inputs provided by my AVR. This is how I have configured my picture modes.

*1.	Expert 1: BlueRay player
2.	Expert 2: AC Ryan PlayONHD 
3.	Game: HTPC
4.	User: TataSky+ STB*

Each mode is configured differently, and no settings are lost at any point, even if as I said I pull out the plug. Infact when I change the mode through my AVR say for example from BR to HTPC my TV automatically changes its picture mode from Expert 1 to Game (and I was surprised on the initially) , I practically have to do nothing. If you ask me I am very satisfied how LG has worked on this

Another clrear advantage with LG is the IPS pannel, IPS is anyway better then TN LCD, not only does it gives better contrast, the viewing angle improves drastically.

Coming to the Menu, which is made very simple and self explainatory.....

few snaps of how the menu looks...

*i49.tinypic.com/wasls5.jpg

*i49.tinypic.com/nfn192.jpg

Apart from this, LG had the following noticeable features

_*1.*	USB Input with DivX/XviD/Mpeg 1/2 playback support along with MP3/WMA music files and Images (Jpg)
*2.*	Bluetooth to connect you phone and view the pictures/ play music directly off the phone. Also can connect a Bluetooth headphone to have those night movies. Apart from this has a 1,000,00 : 1 contrast ratio, 2.4 ms GTG response time and 3 HDMI inputs._

*GAMING*

I also have connected my HTPC, through HDMI cable, I have a HD5850 and believe me gamers I swear to Quake series, gaming at 1980x1080 on 47” display with DD/DTS 7.1 Audio is fu*kin AMAZING, The  PQ is Razor sharp not even the BR comes close to the PQ through HTPC on HD5850. The LCD again should also be made commendable for this, but as I said make sure you configure the LCD settings, for example the sharpness bar is almost notched to full while I am surfing on 47” or playing games, but believe me, I am playing NFS-Shift and COD4:Mordern Warfare 2 and I am simple LOVING it.


*Special Note on True Motion:* True Motion @ 100 Htz or 200Htz is a technology, that displays 100/200 images per second as compared to 50Hz for a normal TV. Now I don’t know if I am being picky here but True Motion on an LCD for Movies looks absolutely pathetic, yes it does makes the picture smooth, but when you are actually watching a movie, it make it look more like a documentary rather than a feature film. Surprisingly this is only on LCDs, I also have a Philips 720p CRT with 100 Hz Motion, but it does not show any such deformity. I was very disappointed with this tech BUT as people say, sometimes things happen for good as well…..fortunately there was an option to turn that off plus while playing games, true motion does wonders to the gameplay, I was like WTH, finally something good about this godawfull technology. Keeping the TM to full makes the gameplay amazingly smooth and that is what is required, while playing games.
Also point to note is that not all LG LCDs have the option to turn this thing off, so make sure you do your complete research before buying the LCD. 

*PRICE*: _73K nothing extra_

*Panasonic DMP BD-60 BlueRay Player*​
*i45.tinypic.com/2s17hxl.jpg

This purchase by far was the most satisfying in terms of value of money….., reason and courtesy 20North and Stengen Electronics, incase people do not know I am talking about buying the player from 20North and Modding it to make it Region free. Blue rays are still far to go as far as public popularity is concerned in comparison to LCDs, which are selling in decent number, and hence is the still high price for BRp in India. That is why I went for the online purchase route. Though I do not usually opt online purchase so easily, the reason for doing this was, a substantial price difference in the product (that too a far better model). The only drawback about shipping it from US was the Region Locking and Voltage difference. That is where stegen Electronics came in to picture, they sell Mod chips with which you can make the player Region free. The best part was even after adding the price for Mod Chip to the player it was landing 10K-15K cheaper than what I was getting in India.
More details on how I took this route is on this thread…

*www.hifivision.com/dvd-players-dvd-hard-disk-recorders/7342-panasonic-dmp-60-a.html

So off I went with the player and got it after 14 days. 

*i47.tinypic.com/j64k7k.jpg

Now again I would not put a review for the usual PQ which any one can Google and confirm, just one sentence, despite of loads of online features including wifi other players are offering these days, the PQ for Pana BD 60 is still one of the best out there. No complains what so ever on the PQ, Though I would agree that I did not have much of a comparison except a laid back cheap version of LG BRp, but reading the online reviews and seeing it on my LG LCD I can confidently vouch that PQ of Pana is amazing. The menu is very easy, offers PCM and Bitstream digital audio out. The major drawback for BD 60 is the Huge Disk/Player loading time, fortunately the latest firmware does take care if this but not to the extent that can be compared with other players, its still slower than other offerings. But trust me not that annoying, make sure you upgrade to the latest firmware, else the load times does annoy you.
Other features include the network connectivity that has Picasa, youtube and world weather as the widgets, I loved Picasa, you can view all your online albums straight from the player menu on your LCD. It has the slideshow option with decent background music and best part is Slide show works flawlessly without any hiccups. (Atleast on my connection – 1Mbps ) 

*i46.tinypic.com/2emlu1i.jpg

There are few settings I would like to share for the people who have this player connected to the AVR that CAN decode DTS-MA/True HD and cannot get to see DTS-MA/True HD displayed on their AVR.
Press function on the remote…….Go to other functions…..setup…..scroll down to Audio….

*1.	Dynamic Range Compression : OFF
2.	PCM Down Conversion : OFF
Then go to “Digital Audio Output”
1.	Dolby D/dolby D+/Dolby TrueHD : Bitstream
2.	DTS/DTS-HD : Bitstream
3.	DB-Video Secondary Audio : OFF*

Thought this might help few out there with the same BRp.
To conclude the player also has SD card and USB input in case you want to view stuff from the same. All an all nice package.

*PRICE*: _14500 via 20North online purchase_
This concludes a small review of my HT setup, any queries and suggestions are welcomed.

Regards
Sammy

.


----------



## azzu (Feb 6, 2010)

three words : mAn ur rIch 
and about the Review and equipment " awesome "
 I should find a way to get rich soon "


----------



## sam9s (Feb 6, 2010)

azzu said:


> three words : mAn ur rIch
> and about the Review and equipment " awesome "
> I should find a way to get rich soon "



I am not rich Bro, its the shear passion for the HT I have that I was able to save for this. The collected money was all a part of my plan/Project years back when my parents decided to settle in Ghz in near future (I was already living here BTW), Since then I am saving like crappiest miser (and did some investments for this purpose), as its my life's dream/passion to have a full blown entertainment hub with all digital world I can built in. Now that my house construction is about to start I can virtually feel the excitement and taste the anxiety with each passing day that brings me close to my Project. (though I had to go through a lot during this phase). I now am slowly and slowly letting out a small portion of what I have accumulated...............But the main rush would be when I start constructing my House with my dedicated Home Theater......I have waited like 7 years for this moment and it still looks like far far far ( though I presume the entire project should not take more than a year)........

So the money is hard earned and saved, I in no means a rich person....


----------



## azzu (Feb 6, 2010)

^ xcellent bro 
i can understand your feelings thru the way u xpressed in ur words
i didnt meant any offence by being rich or else just waz jokin around
but, Yes you have great passion thru your project , And good luck 
Do inform us about the Final master piece  
 CHeers


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice installation, neatly configured too.

I am not a big fan of HT systems, just a 20" LCD Monitor with Philips headphones along with Vectir does it for me , but now U have inspired me for something better


----------



## sam9s (Feb 9, 2010)

gxsaurav said:


> Nice installation, neatly configured too.
> 
> I am not a big fan of HT systems, just a 20" LCD Monitor with Philips headphones along with Vectir does it for me , but now U have inspired me for something better



Well I am a die hard fan of Hollywood movies and ofcourse gaming as well so HT was always on cards.....till now even I was doing away with Altec Lansing ATP5, but as I said was waiting for the right time and finance to make my Dream Project true, above is just a part of what I am planning ahead.......

Will keep you all posted......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 13, 2010)

Fantastic setup Sam and congratulations for it. I really envy you at this point. I remember being blown off by Onkyo's sound when we went to check out it's demo in the showroom. 

Although I still feel the Blu-Ray player was not necessary and you could have easily cashed in for a PS3. That way you could have both gaming and Blu-Ray movie viewing on it.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 13, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Although I still feel the Blu-Ray player was not necessary and you could have easily cashed in for a PS3. That way you could have both gaming and Blu-Ray movie viewing on it.



Thanks allwy for the compliments......about BRp........

Actually I did give a lot of thought on this, but then there were two things that went against the decision,

1. I am mostly in to FPS and TPS games, consoles are horrible in that department. Whatever you may say, practice or interest but I love mouse keyboard combo and do not enjoy gaming with a gamepad. Exception are only racing games and for that I already have connected Xbox controller to PC and its working flawlessly. Its not the same other way round i.e get a console and connect keyboard/mouse to it, not possible or feasible.

2. PS3 is not hackable, games land up to 2K+. So even if I do think of getting a console in near future that would definitely be xbox 360 simply for the fact it can be modded.

So finally decided to go for BRp, as I was getting it far cheaper than what it was in India and was able to modify it as well to make it region free still keeping the player far lesser in price.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 13, 2010)

1.) Well I love the mouse and keyboard combo myself and trust me, after getting the 360, I really got comfortable playing FPS and TPS games on consoles too. It ain't that difficult. Also considering the fact that it's such a huge LCD screen, you would need a wireless mouse+keyboard combination, which I assume, you already have. Then again, I'm not sure how you can adjust to playing it from a distance. Controller is a lot better option if you tend to play it from quite a range. Can you show me how you play PC titles on this screen with a mouse and keyboard combo? I mean the placement.

2.) As for the cost, PS3 has the best range of exclusive titles. Playing Uncharted on such a big screen would be a heavenly experience. Not to mention God of War 3, which would be equally kick ass. I'm sure you can get used titles for cheaper rates and you always have the option of selling them off once you're done with them. Sure the Xbox 360 would be a good option as well, but my proposition was for getting the PS3 instead of spending 20 grand on the stand alone Blu-Ray player.

Then again, it's your preference. The 20k price tag for that player doesn't feel very justified to me. Taking into consideration, you already have a WD HD Player and your PC hooked up to it. That would be more than enough to deliver HD content. I admit it won't be as near as a true Blu-Ray experience, but a good 1080p rip would be more than sufficient for that screen. Also the Blu-Ray's ain't that cheap either. If you would have got the PS3, it would be a good Blu-Ray player and a gaming machine, for all under 20k.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 13, 2010)

@Sam Totally awesome setup you got there man! Congo!



Ethan_Hunt said:


> 2.) Playing Uncharted on such a big screen would be a heavenly experience. Not to mention God of War 3, which would be equally kick ass.


Talking from personal experience, playing games like Heavenly Sword and Uncharted on a 42" screen is indeed a unique experience. PS3 would have been a better choice.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 15, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> 1.) Well I love the mouse and keyboard combo myself and trust me, after getting the 360, I really got comfortable playing FPS and TPS games on consoles too. It ain't that difficult. Also considering the fact that it's such a huge LCD screen, you would need a wireless mouse+keyboard combination, which I assume, you already have. Then again, I'm not sure how you can adjust to playing it from a distance. Controller is a lot better option if you tend to play it from quite a range. Can you show me how you play PC titles on this screen with a mouse and keyboard combo? I mean the placement.



Well I tried playing FPS with an xbox gamepad on my PC, its not about "toughness" actually as its just a matter of practice, its the level of enjoyment which I do not get with a gamepad on FPS, plus even with a fair bit of practice I could not play tough FPS games in highest difficulty as fast; as its sometimes needed to get out of an action oriented situation. May be at easy or avg settings but I never play on these settings........see games like Vegas, Vegas 2, QOS at the heighst level of difficulty require very quick and precise aiming else you are dead within fraction of a second. I could not get that easy in maneuverability in those situations with a gamepad...........then ofcourse you dont enjoy the game. quite contratry to racing games like shift.....far far better then keyboard....the same ease of maneuverability is there with gamepad that makes the game enjoyble



> 2.) As for the cost, PS3 has the best range of exclusive titles. Playing Uncharted on such a big screen would be a heavenly experience. Not to mention God of War 3, which would be equally kick ass. I'm sure you can get used titles for cheaper rates and you always have the option of selling them off once you're done with them. Sure the Xbox 360 would be a good option as well, but my proposition was for getting the PS3 instead of spending 20 grand on the stand alone Blu-Ray player.



Uncharted is available on PC isnt it. Yes GOW 3 I would miss, infact Killzone was another one I loved but its ok as FPS I anyhow wouldnt have enjoyed. See I would'nt have played any games on PS3 I assure you of that. Simply because of the fact............ that if I had to choose an FPS game on PC or console I would no doube choose PC given the same A/V quality infact wee bit better in case of PC. So PS3 anyhow for gaming goes out of question. Now AFA BRp is concerned I was getting a dedicated region free less then PS3 and so the logical choise....  another main reason is as follows.....



> Then again, it's your preference. The 20k price tag for that player doesn't feel very justified to me. Taking into consideration, you already have a WD HD Player and your PC hooked up to it. That would be more than enough to deliver HD content. I admit it won't be as near as a true Blu-Ray experience, but a good 1080p rip would be more than sufficient for that screen. Also the Blu-Ray's ain't that cheap either. If you would have got the PS3, it would be a good Blu-Ray player and a gaming machine, for all under 20k.




Ok I agree that with a WD or AC Ryan (I now also own AC Ryan PHOD) the A/V quality is not that far behind BR *"IF"* we play it on a HTiB and 47" LCD as HTiBss are not that high in quality and 47" not that big that they can bring out the "real" difference between original BR and a good BR rip. BUT my main objective as you must have read in the first few lines of my this thread is to build a full fledge HI FI Top Quality Home Theater in my new house (construction of which would be starting soon). That set up would have a 1080p Projector with a 120" quality screen with either *Dali Ikon, AAD, QUAD or Missions* speakers with a far better amp. A rip just would not do in that setup, you got to have a BRp as the setup would easily pick out the difference both in Audio and Video..........Panasonic BRp which I bought was keeping that in mind......PS3 would'nt have give the *DTS MA or Dolby Digital True HD *High Defination bitstream sound that BR has (atleast the version India has), which is what would be required to bring out the true potential of my that set up......

---------- Post added at 11:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 PM ----------




Sunny1211993 said:


> @Sam Totally awesome setup you got there man! Congo!.



Thanks Sunny, how are things, havent seen you online for long, whats up????


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah, I changed my gmail ID. I'll PM you mine.


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2010)

Great review! Seriously.

I have the same Scarlet 2.0 but in 32" size.


sam9s said:


> Next comes the Display, initially I had planned the get a 42” LCD infact up till the last moment I was opting for 42” but given the price I got this one for was tempting enough to go for 47”. First of all I am not mesmerized by these so called LED LCD, especially Samsung have advertize LED like a revolution of some sort in LCD TVs, where as in reality there is not much of a difference. The showroom people might configure their displays to show one LCD giving a better PQ than the other, but if you play your own BR, resetting all the settings of the LCD, you would not see much of a PQ difference, infact LCD came out to be a winner in terms of Blacks.


Exactly.



sam9s said:


> For me contenders were ofcourse Samsung and LG, SONY I would say have seriously over priced their products. As I said earlier the showroom display should never be treated as your deciding factor. If I had done that I might have landed buying a Samsung. But finally went for *47LH70YR*
> What I did was I took my own BRp and disk and connected it to a Samsung 47” and two of LGs 47”, re-set all the display setting to one neutral figure. Turned off all enhancement modes available for all the models and reviewed. The BR I played was my “Night in the Museum 2”. Now believe it or not after doing this all 3 LCDs more or less were same in PQ, If I had to differentiate LG had better vibrant colours, and Samsung was better in displaying blacks. Sharpness was also better in LG, but the Glossy shine of the picture was in Samsung. Then what made me decide for LG….?? that is when I started fiddling with the PQ controls and started customizing the picture, that is where LG out performed by a fair margin, few adjustments with the picture controls and I was surprised how good LG PQ was looking over Samsung, unfortunately I could never configure Samsung controls to get the same PQ as LG. The blacks that were looking good on Samsung on neutral setting were overshadow and easily lacking by the richness of LG blacks by adjusting the Blacklevel, gamma, contrast and dynamic contrast. And trust me when it comes to customizing controls, LG has provided enough to adjust PQ per your needs. A clear winner.


Ditto happened with me when I was in the showroom at the time of my purchase.

LG is an underrated company seriously. I don't have any idea why are people going for 'brand value' these days.


----------



## suave_guy (Apr 14, 2010)

excellent review sam9s, really impressed by your hardware selection. I must say we share similar equipments. Currently my HT setup is LG 47LH35FR and Onkyo 5205 5.1. I still have those ATP5s lying around and currently hooked on to MX-5021. All the best for your future setups.


----------



## sam9s (May 2, 2010)

suave_guy said:


> excellent review sam9s, really impressed by your hardware selection. I must say we share similar equipments. Currently my HT setup is LG 47LH35FR and Onkyo 5205 5.1. I still have those ATP5s lying around and currently hooked on to MX-5021. All the best for your future setups.



Thanks Suave, your setup has similarities, My ATP5 is hooked with my another computer. My bro uses it for his small share of games and movies.


----------

